# Losing power when accelerating



## mahesh (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, my 2006 xtrail(6-speed diesel) has started to mess me about. At revs over RPM2500 there is no power / acceleration in any gear. Change up a gear and it will accelerate until RPM2500 again, then nothing. Is there some sort of limiter that could be kicking in?
It has run fine since new & is regularly serviced at a main dealer.
Has anyone else experienced this. Please help I am a tad worried.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check THIS thread.


----------



## pus77 (Aug 30, 2009)

Check the Diesel filter( i do not know the right term for this) i had the same problem. It might be air or water in there. Also you can put some 60% vodka on, this will clean it up! Or just change the filter


----------

